# Is Amare growing the fro?



## liljon (Dec 20, 2004)

His hair I noticed is longer. Is he growing the fro again? Anyone know. I remember in high school he had the fro.

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/amarestoudemire.htm

Amare with rows ^

Haha sorry for the off topic stuff but its buggin me.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Goin for the dreadlocks actually.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks Dangerous! lOl


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He should grow a BigBen like fro!!! This would be awesome!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

yeah, go for the big fro, amare! More players should play with a massive fro!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

If He Didn't Get A Haircut On Thursday, Then I Bet U Anythin His Growin Fro


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Eddie Johnson(I think) said that Amare told him he's getting dreadlocks.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i hope he is lol he looks stoned in that picturehaha jk


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Reading that scouting report make me think that tose scouts were a bit wrong Mare is not taking too many rebounds, but on offense is unbelievable, has great handle and already a nice jump shoot... Wow.. this guy is superhuman.. and that hair style was sweet:laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

GROW THE FRO!!!

Same for Carmelo...

FEAR THE FRO...


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

amare says he is going to put it in rows within the next week. look for it.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

when did eddie johnson say amare was going for the dreads?


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

He said it during a game.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

amare shaved his head.... :heart: wanted to see the fro...:no:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>atowndawill</b>!
> amare shaved his head.... :heart: wanted to see the fro...:no:


----------

